# un deuxième écran avec iMac



## Zdenek (31 Décembre 2002)

Apple a fait fort avec la possibilité de connecter un deuxième écran directement, sans aucune carte supplémentaire. Cependant, cette initiative n'est pas toujours très satisfaisante. Si les 2 écrans peuvent être configurés indépendamment sur les G4, ils ne fonctionnent qu'en mode miroir sur les iMac. Ce mode peut s'avérer utile pour un ordinateur portable lors d'une présentation, mais reste très limité pour un iMac de bureau lorsqu'on utilise les 2 écrans pour afficher des applications différentes.
Le pire c'est la cohabitation d'un iMac 17'' de taille plutôt "cinéma" avec un écran 4:3. Ce dernier impose son format et rend la configuration de 2 écrans impraticable.
J'ai lu que pour le iMac 17'' il serait possible d'utiliser le mode de 2 écrans indépendants, non en mode miroir, mais que cette option est bridée sur la carte. Vraie ou faux et comment palier à ce problème ?


----------



## myckmack (31 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Zdenek:</font><hr /> *J'ai lu que pour le iMac 17'' il serait possible d'utiliser le mode de 2 écrans indépendants, non en mode miroir, mais que cette option est bridée sur la carte. Vraie ou faux et comment palier à ce problème ?   * 

[/QUOTE]
On en parle chez  MacPlus .


----------



## Ténorino (31 Décembre 2002)

Salut Zdenek !

As-tu tenté la manuvre dont j'ai parlé à MacPlus ? Si cette bidouille fonctionne, j'aurais bien envie de troquer mon 15 pouces contre son grand frère...

Merci de ta réponse !

Benoît H


----------



## Zdenek (31 Décembre 2002)

.... pas encore - ça viendra ces prochains jours
je vous tiendrai au courant
a+


----------



## Zdenek (6 Janvier 2003)

alors les gars, je l'ai fais et *ça marche !! * 
J'ai d'abord essayé avec la modification temporelle (le première) et comme je n'ai pas rencontré de problème, je me suis lancé dans la modif définitive (en faite definitive - façon de parler).
L'iMac 17'' et le deuxième écran ont chacun leur propre fenêtre de réglage (sous préférences système - moniteurs).
Un jeu d'enfant - voilà


----------



## iouze (13 Janvier 2003)

Tu parles de cet article en anglais qui explique au départ comment on peut le faire sur un Ibook. Pourrais tu redonner l'url de cet article car je n'arrive pas à le retrouver ?
Merci.


----------



## Onra (13 Janvier 2003)

C'est  là


----------



## mercutio (13 Janvier 2003)

et sur le 15" ?  ça marche aussi ?


----------



## Onra (16 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par mercutio:</font><hr /> * et sur le 15" ?  ça marche aussi ?  * 

[/QUOTE]

Eh non !


----------

